
Instagram insists littergram app is renamed - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-36148093
======
lazylizard
First they came for the $book(s), and I did not speak out— Because my website
was not $book.com..

Then they came for the $gram(s), and I did not speak out— Because I dont use
anagrams, cardiograms or telegrams.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.

------
mafro
Can Instagram even enforce this? Does this mean they have an international
trademark on any brand names ending with "gram", which operate in "social
media space"?

